# Change your Brain, Change your Life



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

I stumbled on this and wanted to share it with everybody. You can watch a free clinic online. I think this is good for anyone with DP, especially after
recovery..

http://amenclinics.com/server2/


----------

